# 2016 Nissan Juke NISMO RS AWD Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *God bless Nissan.*
> 
> How many other manufacturers would put something funky like the Juke crossover into production? And then if that wasn’t enough, stuff it with a 188-hp turbocharged engine and torque vectoring all-wheel drive?
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Juke NISMO RS AWD Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

